# Can't say enough good things about Springfield Armory



## trgams (Feb 23, 2016)

So earlier this year I strolled into a local pawn shop and found a pretty beat up old XD9 that had a killer low price, so I decided I'd purchase the gun. I'm not normally a huge fan of polymer pistols, striker fired and all that, but I decided the price was right, so give it a try. Took her home and totally disassembled the gun. I did find a crack in the striker retainer pin, so I went ahead and ordered a new one from Brownells(actually a pack of three). On a whim I decided to call Springfield to see how much a factory one would cost. (now, I'm not the original owner of this gun, and to me Springfield doesn't owe me a thing as far as it's concerned) They sent me a replacement that day, and I received it two days later in the mail, No charge. So, needless to say, I was a happy camper. took the gun out several times, and I LOVE the gun. It's very accurate, and holds 16 rounds...recoil is nothing, and it never jammed...until a couple of weeks ago...failure to extract issues. I cleaned the holy crap out of the gun...tried several different kinds of ammo, mags, everything I knew to try, and every once in a while it would jam with a failure to extract. I was going to order a new extractor, and instead I decided to call the factory and see what they thought. For the second time I got an English speaking, very helpful person who told me to send it in, and they would see what was wrong with it, and let me know how much it would cost before fixing the gun. They sent me an email with a prepaid shipping label, and I sent it back to them exactly one week ago today. So when I got home today from work I find an Email from Springfield Armory with an invoice and shipping information...my gun will arrive back to my house this Thursday...new extractor and tested/inspected by them..no charge.

Now let me ask you...what company anywhere would give a second owner that kind of customer service for free? Folks, you won't find another, anywhere. I've owned Springfield Armory pistols on and off most of my life, currently own two, and they have just guaranteed a customer in me for the rest of my life.

Just wanted to share this experience with you all and hope this gives anyone reading this confidence in Springfield Armory as a company, and as a group of people doing things right.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Good to hear they took care of you, I just picked up a used xd9 mod2 3in barrel, love it shoots very accurate. I do have to thank Taurus for that they had my gun almost 3 months for a broken trigger. Hope you have good luck with it, I'm sure you will.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ruger gives the same, no questions, no fee service to their customers. That's why there is no printed warranty statement in their manuals. 

I've liked shooting my two SA products but in each case the fit & finish were less than pleasing.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Springer has the best warranty and customer service going. Period.

Want a good cheap gun?
Find a beat up non-working Springer.

Call then and tell them everything that's wrong.

They'll tell you to send it in. They pay shipping.

they'll fix it and send it back.

No questions asked.

Incredible.

AFS


----------



## trgams (Feb 23, 2016)

AirForceShooter said:


> Springer has the best warranty and customer service going. Period.
> 
> Want a good cheap gun?
> Find a beat up non-working Springer.
> ...


I never would've believed it either, but that certainly has been my experience...I feel like one of those characters in the TV commercial where their head explodes with purple smoke...blew my mind for sure.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

glad to hear they took care of you

the 3 times I emailed them--ZERO happened.
I do love the xd and the xds but would be hard pressed to use a company with no customer service(from my experience). I wa s going to get a 5" xd in 45 but I am rethinking this decision


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> Ruger gives the same, no questions, no fee service to their customers. That's why there is no printed warranty statement in their manuals.
> 
> I've liked shooting my two SA products but in each case the fit & finish were less than pleasing.


smith and wesson too. In fact only a few companies squawk at CS. I commend our gun makers, they really try(most of the time) to help us and do honor warranties(1st owners all the time, 2nd owners most of the time)


----------



## trgams (Feb 23, 2016)

boatdoc173 said:


> glad to hear they took care of you
> 
> the 3 times I emailed them--ZERO happened.
> I do love the xd and the xds but would be hard pressed to use a company with no customer service(from my experience). I wa s going to get a 5" xd in 45 but I am rethinking this decision


Try calling them...I have had to wait for an email response, but every time I've called them, they've been just great.


----------



## trgams (Feb 23, 2016)

Just wanted to update you all, Got my pistol back today, new extractor, tested/inspected...no charge. I'm looking forward to testing it out myself this weekend! Cheers!


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

boatdoc173 said:


> smith and wesson too. In fact only a few companies squawk at CS. I commend our gun makers, they really try(most of the time) to help us and do honor warranties(1st owners all the time, 2nd owners most of the time)


I have one experience with S&W customer support on an new 38spl Body Guard. 
Didn't test for the problem, didn't fix the problem, returned it to the wrong address and I had to drive 50 miles to get it. 
But I digress.....


----------



## BeastMode23 (May 1, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone I just recently purchased a springfield XD 40 and it came with the Crimson laser but I was wonder what are the best bullet to use in my 12 round clip at the range I'm also looking to get a 16 round clip as the clip use when it's in my car with me what's the best hollow tips for my addition


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I haven't had to deal with Springfield's customer service. Maybe it's because they make a damn good gun to begin with. All mine have worked straight out of the box. I have ordered extra magazines from them and took advantage of their promotional offer when they had it. All were handled in a timely manner and I was surprised at how quickly they responded with their promotional. They also put together a nice accessories package when buying a new gun. Especially the fitted case. Overall they are very well made guns.


----------



## BeastMode23 (May 1, 2016)

trgams said:


> Just wanted to update you all, Got my pistol back today, new extractor, tested/inspected...no charge. I'm looking forward to testing it out myself this weekend! Cheers!





desertman said:


> I haven't had to deal with Springfield's customer service. Maybe it's because they make a damn good gun to begin with. All mine have worked straight out of the box. I have ordered extra magazines from them and took advantage of their promotional offer when they had it. All were handled in a timely manner and I was surprised at how quickly they responded with their promotional. They also put together a nice accessories package when buying a new gun. Especially the fitted case. Overall they are very well made guns.


 Do you happen to.knos what are the best bullets to use for the springfield xd 40


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BeastMode23 said:


> Do you happen to.knos what are the best bullets to use for the springfield xd 40


Refer to my reply to you under Xd .40sc.


----------

